
Conway's Game of Life on Images - tmrtsmith
http://tmerrittsmith.github.io/2019/02/22/game-of-life-on-images.html
======
BZH314
Fun stuff, thanks for sharing

> You can come up with a million rules about how the colour changes, whether
> the colour of a new cell is inherited from its parents, whether the life
> algorithm is applied to each of the RGB(A?) layers separately.

Which ones have you tried so far?

Curious what simple rules do to images. For instance with a majority rule:
changing the pixel color only if there is a majority of pixels with the same
color. It leads to pretty color-stable patterns [1] [2] in our Twitch Plays
Conways' Game of Life [3], but that's with few colors and pixels.

On an image, maybe it could just make it sparkle and not destroy it like it
seems to do on John Conway's face?

Maybe a comparison of different rules in your next blog post?

\----

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH5RzNnamW0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH5RzNnamW0)
(Epic Toy Store Pixel Art)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKxKac5YHag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKxKac5YHag)
(Epic Masterpiece Pixel Art Decoration)

[3] [https://www.twitch.tv/bzh314](https://www.twitch.tv/bzh314) (there's a
multicolor pattern going on right now live with an Octagon 4)

